# Need Boat Advice



## agdodge4x4 (May 30, 2012)

As a kid, I had a 14' jon boat and 15hp Johnson motor on it that I used with a buddy all day to run around the Brazos and Colorado river. That setup is long gone, but now Im looking to get something similar...but things have changed.

Im looking for something that will carry 4 people. Two adults and two small kids...safely. Id like to be able to use it for the river mostly, but lake use would be very likely as well. I dont need a speed boat...just something to get around in, and waste some time outside fishing or whatever.

The problem is that I cannot find anything that is cheap, big enough for 4 people AND usable in a river. I can get a boat for 4 people all day long, but its not something I want to drop in the river. I need to be able to run it onto a sandbar and then push it back out.

So, I was wondering if anyone here had any better suggestions that what I came up with.

I thought a 16' jon boat with a 25hp motor would be perfect, but most only hold 3 people. And Im not sure that is even suitable for a river. ??


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

agdodge4x4 said:


> As a kid, I had a 14' jon boat and 15hp Johnson motor on it that I used with a buddy all day to run around the Brazos and Colorado river. That setup is long gone, but now Im looking to get something similar...but things have changed.
> 
> Im looking for something that will carry 4 people. Two adults and two small kids...safely. Id like to be able to use it for the river mostly, but lake use would be very likely as well. I dont need a speed boat...just something to get around in, and waste some time outside fishing or whatever.
> 
> ...


It sounds like an 18' aluminum john with good side depth, and a long shaft 30 tiller would be what you are after, but even that isn't cheap. Cheap boat is an oxymoron.


----------



## agdodge4x4 (May 30, 2012)

OK, let's forget about cheap. Who makes that kind of boat? Its light enough for the river?


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

I would think a 16ft wide jon boat would be a good choice for the river and would be ok on calm days on the lake . Growing up we fished three people out of a 14ft lone star v bottom , and fished a 14ft flat bottom on Livingston for years with 3 people.


----------



## agdodge4x4 (May 30, 2012)

From what I see now, it depends completely on the boat manufacturer as to how many people it holds. The cheap Trackers at Bass Pro only hold 4. But I see Lowe Jon Boats hold 4-6. Anyone know offhand what other brands build a solid jon boat in 16 that will hold 4 people?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have a 15' Boatright with a short shaft 25 tiller, and it is fine in the river EXCEPT below the dam with high flow. I need greater bottom width and depth for safety with those roller waves. I wish I had an 18' SeaArk or G3 or Boatright with 24" sides. It seems there are several makers in Arkansas for these type boats.

We are not talking car topper light, no. But it doesn't take a great ramp by any means for a boat like this.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Alweld makes a good one also wih alot of options.


----------



## agdodge4x4 (May 30, 2012)

OK. Thanks for the insight, all.

Ill see if I can round something up on craigslist. I got time. The Tracker Toppers I saw were very thin...and light.....not sure how they would hold up to river use. They just seem a lot thinner than I remember my boat being when I was younger.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a 15ft Alweld that is 52 inches wide. I run a 25hp Yamaha on it and it does great. They are made in Arkansas and you can get several different seat formations to suit your needs.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Some of the smaller pontoon boats might work----shallow draft----pretty much unsinkable less you puncture a ****. I've seen some 16 footers that may work---I like to be able to get up and walk around--old body cant take a jon boat with 4 peeps in it any more 

An example of what's out there..
http://www.kennedypontoons.com/1700-Super-Sport-Pontoon.html


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A river boat ready for sandbar fun and fish the lake too, with four people, cheap.
Everyone else answered pretty good for such a tall order!
I would say buying a boat for family fun is a real long term investment, the right boat will last you for twenty years and help build a lot of great memories. 

A cheap new boat does not exist anymore, there are boats that are well made, but never cheap. There are boats that are not well made that are not cheap.

I would suggest trying out used a used boat closest to what you like now and not put too much money it. If it works for your family and dial it in from there by additions and accessories to it, or up grading to another closer to what you like.
A 16' flat bottom is great for the river even with four people most of the time. It is rarely suitable for the big lake with four people.
The big lake requires something like a 20' minimum beam and high sides and one with some V to the hull for a good ride in swells to be used most of the time safely with four people.


----------



## BKT (Sep 27, 2013)

I have a 1652 weldcraft with a 25hp etec that I use in the river and occasional lake. I think it is rated for 5 people. It does well but wish I would've gone a little bigger.


----------



## Southern Dreams (Jun 17, 2016)

I have had a 14 and a 16 footer over the years. About 3 years ago I started looking for a 18 foot and couldn't find a nice used one so I bought a 20 footer with sponsons and a tunnel not knowing if I would like one that big. I LOVE IT. I run the river and go out on the lake feeling safe all day. The kid will grow soon you will have all adults. Try to go ride in a few before buying.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

agdodge4x4 said:


> As a kid, I had a 14' jon boat and 15hp Johnson motor on it that I used with a buddy all day to run around the Brazos and Colorado river. That setup is long gone, but now Im looking to get something similar...but things have changed.
> 
> Im looking for something that will carry 4 people. Two adults and two small kids...safely. Id like to be able to use it for the river mostly, but lake use would be very likely as well. I dont need a speed boat...just something to get around in, and waste some time outside fishing or whatever.
> 
> ...


I noticed you are 36 and have 2 young'uns---I promise you---every year you spend in a small jon boat with 2 crumbgrabbers will age you 10 years and soon you will be older than I am . May consider a center console--little more running around room and leg stretching room .

btw--Shadslinger speaks the truth re: this big lake. Don't want to be caught on it in a flatbottom jon boat with 4 people and a small motor-ever.

I've hit waves in my 20 ft pontoon that came over the boat, dented my front fence and knocked my baseball cap off. Water ran right off tho' Livingston is treacherous. One wave like I hit that day will sink a jon boat- I had a barrel of water hit me. Good luck...


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I run a 17x54 Tracker Grizzly jon, it is rated for 8 people or equivalent in weight. It did not come with the full aluminum floor, or any other bells or whistles. Its a bare bones boat, that I have since made a lot nicer. Running a Merc 50hp tiller steer with hydraulic jackplate, has a TM, Depth/GPS, lightbar, and a storage box I added. 9 gal fuel tank, 2 batteries, 2 anchors. Loaded with 4 people dog and decoys boat will still float in less than knee deep water. I have beat this boat up especially during duck season. Sand bars, tree stumps, oyster reefs.... its held up well. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one. Look into building one from the bottom up, The hulls alone are very affordable. SeaArk, and War Eagle make good boats too.


----------



## agdodge4x4 (May 30, 2012)

Well, im definitely going to buy used, but trying to find what I like for $1000 or even $2000 looks to be pretty much impossible given the quality im after. Ill have to keep an eye out. Since this is pretty much totally a luxury item, the budget isnt there for it. Wish I had my old boat and motor still. LOL.


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

Be patient and you will come up with something. Here is one that might work
http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/5692943572.html


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I have put a floor in mine since this pic was taken , I put a 110 quart ice chest in mine for fish and let the boys sit on it. They are grown now


----------



## agdodge4x4 (May 30, 2012)

whsalum said:


> I have put a floor in mine since this pic was taken , I put a 110 quart ice chest in mine for fish and let the boys sit on it. They are grown now


This right here is exactly what Im looking for.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I may have this one for sell in the not to distant future, I'll PM you if I decide to sell it. I put a diamond plate aluminum floor in it and painted it green because the ribs were so deep I was turning ankle in it. I have noodled out of it on Livingston and it handles rough water pretty well. It is an Alweld if you want to check their website.


----------



## Stackinbills (Feb 28, 2015)

Get a good used bass tracker 17ft with a 50hp. You wanna keep your kids safe and these are great beginner boats. I see them all the time on Craigslist for 3-4K which is a great deal for all that those boats come with. Rigged and ready to fish.


----------

